# Waterproof Switching Options?



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm having issues with my existing switch panel so I'm looking to re-work it soon and looking for products people have had success with. My main issue is that my switches are located on the rear bulkhead (16' Shadowcast) and are exposed to water on both sides. Has anyone used any of the supposedly sealed waterproof toggle switch options I'm seeing online? 

My plan is to keep it simple and replace my existing switch panel with a piece of 1/4" Thick Starboard housing (3) waterproof toggles for bilge, bait, and nav lights. 

Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blue Seas toggles and pretty much everything else they sell have been great.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Blue Seas toggles and pretty much everything else they sell have been great.


Thanks for the recommendation. How long is the threaded portion on those switches? Are there enough threads to mount it in a 1/4" surface and still get the rubber boot on?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ZaneD said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. How long is the threaded portion on those switches? Are there enough threads to mount it in a 1/4" surface and still get the rubber boot on?


I never used the single toggles, just the pre wired switch panels.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Also look at Hella Marine switch panels


----------

